# Newbie To Showing



## FunnyChicken (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have just gotten into pigeons in the last couple years. I have been digging around online for information and not had much luck. I want to start showing some of my birds. Primarily I have frillbacks and Indian fantails. I am located in Central Texas. I need to know a few things such as: 

1) Do I need to buy my own showpens or are they provided at a show?
2) For the bigger shows, such as the Grand National and Pageant of the Pigeons, do you have to qualify at previous regional/county shows before you can enter a bird in a bigger show like this? 
3) What are the requirements for entering a bird?
4) Do county fairs that put on poultry shows generally do pigeons as well as chickens and ducks?
5) Are there different levels of classes? (i.e. amateur, beginner etc.) 
6) Do you as well as the judges handle the bird? Do they look for things like temperment and ease of catching/handling on top of conformation etc.? 
7) I am still learning about the different colors and what categories they fall into, is this something that is considered strongly in the showpen? Can birds be considered mismarked? 

I am curious about all this stuff and would love to have a little knowledge before I walk into this completely blind. I was a dog show kid and a horse show kid so this pigeon showpen thing is completely new to me. 

I would love some tips on how you get your birds ready for a show in regards to bathing and whitening feathers, what products you use to get them looking their best, nails, feet etc. 

Thank you so much in advance for the information!!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pigeon shows are a little more lenient than, say dog shows, in that usually all you need to enter is a fee (small amount...couple dollars) per bird plus the application. You can check the applications for most shows online. On the application you will list color, sex, band number. They should be seamless banded with, say a club or NPA band showing the year they were hatched and other identifiers. You could put a bird in say, a Grand National show first time, without showing locally. 
Study the standard of your breed closely. They look for different things in different breeds. For example on frillbacks the most emphasis is on the curl. You will want nice closed curls covering the wingshields and up into the shoulder area and including the bar area. All things being equal the better curled bird will probalby win. However, other things like color are important.....top show ash red frillbacks will be a deep dark rich red all over.....the grizzle will be confined to the head which will give it almost a "baldhead" look. There are a lot of ash red grizzles out there that are very light in color that are pretty but will not compete with the show birds. 
The show will provide the cages for the show. You may wish to get your birds used to being put into a smaller show cage once in a while so they are more relaxed about it during the show. Condition of the bird goes a long way towards helping it win......keep your birds healthy. Keep their muffs from getting broken or dirty. Make sure they dont' have lice or mites that could make pinholes in thier feathers. Although they are not judged on temperament all things being equal it is nice to have calm but alert birds in teh show cage rather than flighty birds (will vary a bit with breed of course). 
A local show or county fair may or may not have pigeons. The judge may not be familiar with pigeons and/or he may not be familiar with your breed. He may pick your light ash red frillback because it is pretty (and it might be the only frillback in the show!) over a show quality budapest which looks ugly to him/her. Bigger shows and/or specialty club shows usually have better judges. If you go to the Grand National your frillback might be judged by Steve StClair who has seen top frillbacks from all over the world and knows the standard and how your bird compares. Your winning bird at the county fair may be placed last. Once again kwno the standard of your breed and hopefully see some top birds others have raised so that you can compare. BTW, A good judge will show you strengths and weaknesses in your birds and stock that you might not pick up by only reading. 
Usually the judge handles the birds and checks them closely. Keep any bird you show isolated when you bring it back as sometimes diseases can be picked up from the shows. Have fun with it. 
BTW, I am curious what colors of frillbacks you do raise??


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

yep what woodnative said .. just have fun and don't get caught up in some of the politics .


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> yep what woodnative said .. just have fun and don't get caught up in some of the politics .


I HHATE Politics! I am black and white, straightforward, WYSIWYG. I think everone should be that way.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

wyllm said:


> I HHATE Politics! I am black and white, straightforward, WYSIWYG. I think everone should be that way.



I agree 100%


----------



## FunnyChicken (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!! Much appreciated. I found a local show in August to go to, and will be taking a handful of them out there to see how we do. 

Woodnative- I have yellow and red grizzles, and plan to get into silver grizzles as well when I can get my hands on some show quality ones. Trying to be very careful and picky and stick to standards with my frillbacks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

make sure their vaccines are up to date. there is no telling what the birds can pick up at these shows.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice. Lots of good advice!! BTW there are a couple of frillback groups on facebook. Top of the line birds can be hard to get and pricey when you do find them!!


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

*frillbacks*

theres a guy in round rock that had some very nice birds we have moved twice in the last 6 months so have to find his number


----------



## FunnyChicken (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the point in the right direction Woodnative. I will see what I can find on FB. I got myself some top of the line birds shipped in and boy did I pay a pretty penny for them. They are beautiful though. Frillbacks are so difficult to find, especially show quality ones. 

Loftkeeper: would love that number if you happen to find it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Photos please!! At least which colors?? If they are that good they are probably well worth what you payed for them. Even harder to find birds this time of year!!


----------

